# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  استفسار بخصوص مادة الرياضيات

## * Red Rose *

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فيه احد يعرف معلمة او اماكن تدرس دروس خصوصية لمنهج الرياضيات نظام المقررات

ضروروي جداً

يا ريت اللي يعرف يقول لي وين او يعطيني الرقم

وشكرا مقدما

----------


## كنوز العلم

مركز كنوز العلم يقدم برنامج خاص للدروس التقوية والاستعداد للاختبارات  8552556
القطيف حي البحر  0536342646

----------

